# Add Netgear ReadyNAS support to Bolt



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi, the title pretty much says it. I was considering picking up a Bolt, but I saw now several posts indicating that the Bolt does not allow access to shows stored on the Bolt. Apparently recordings can still be archived on the Netgear ReadyNas products, but there is no way to play them back from the NAS, at least by the Bolt. Either a fix or a clear statement that Tivo is dropping support from the Netgear units. Please and thank you.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi, the title pretty much says it. I was considering picking up a Bolt, but I saw now several posts indicating that the Bolt does not allow access to shows stored on the Bolt. Apparently recordings can still be archived on the Netgear ReadyNas products, but there is no way to play them back from the NAS, at least by the Bolt. Either a fix or a clear statement that Tivo is dropping support from the Netgear units. Please and thank you.


I don't have a BOLT, so I don't know. Using PLEX would get you access to your NAS no matter what. Of course it requires a server to work, either a PC to do it, or a NAS that's powerful enough to run PLEX and transcode. Generally a NAS with a Intel processor. Those of course are more costly. Then the cheaper ones with a ARM processor which I happen to have myself for my ReadNAS device. TIVO works great for a DVR, but waiting around or support for other things? Why?

Or just get a ROKU. The AppleTV 4 is also nice. There's a 3rd party app you can grab and stream directly from your NAS and other sources. I use my AppleTV far more then ROKU now. The ROKU is cheaper! You can directly access content from NAS. I don't think you can ever expect TIVO to just to everything. Their #1 business is DVRing content, not streaming content from other sources.


----------

